# What watches do the SF use.



## Aaronvx220 (Jan 6, 2013)

I was just asking what watches do the SF use like the SAS and SBS and the other Special Forces around the world. I am literally just asking as a brought a luminox 3081.bo and it says "navy seals", so i dropped it by accident wile i was taking it off and one of the tritium tubes came out of place and was floating around in the case. I know some of them use g-shock but all i want is like a list of watch manufacturers too have a look. FTR i want to be in the military so i am having a look just to get to know the quality of them.

Best Regards, Aaron


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Aaronvx220 said:


> I was just asking what watches do the SF use like the SAS and SBS and the other Special Forces around the world. I am literally just asking as a brought a luminox 3081.bo and it says "navy seals", so i dropped it by accident wile i was taking it off and one of the tritium tubes came out of place and was floating around in the case. I know some of them use g-shock but all i want is like a list of watch manufacturers too have a look. FTR i want to be in the military so i am having a look just to get to know the quality of them.
> 
> Best Regards, Aaron


Luminox was never issued to Navy Seals. They just advertise as such, so young and uninformed people buy their watches. Some buyers are really happy with these watches, others not so much.


----------



## Aaronvx220 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cheers i just did not thin that they where up to the standard in many ways. 

Regards, Aaron


----------



## Aaronvx220 (Jan 6, 2013)

*What good military watches are there/ What watches do special forces wear?*

Im looking for a military watch that is tough and reliable and has a water resistance of at least 200m. What manufacturers make them and what type of watches would be concidered Special Forces watches and can you give me some examples. I just LOVE SF type watches.

Regards, Aaron


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: What good military watches are there.*

Look up Marathon watch. They won't disappoint. 









Sent from my brain via my falanges and Tapatalk


----------



## Desertnate (Feb 4, 2012)

Here is my perspective on the US side. Those with exposure to other countries militaries may have very different experiences.

Except for Marathon, I don't think any watch company that brags about an affiliation with SF or any military organization has a leg to stand on. While Marathon has a US military stock number, I've never seen anyonewear one they didn't buy themselves.

From my time in both the conventional military and SF world, cheap digitals rule the day. Those range from Timex Ironman to G-Shocks. The vast majority are G-Shocks. Depending on the organization and their mission, you might also see Casio Pathfinders and Suunto's of varios flavors. One unit I worked with issued a black Suunto Core to some of their members.


----------



## Aaronvx220 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What good military watches are there.*

Nice and class, pure class


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: What good military watches are there.*

Matharon, for sure.

GSAR (Automatic). This is the sterile dial (no Government listing):










TSAR (Quartz):










Together:










Built like effing tanks.


----------



## Aaronvx220 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What good military watches are there.*

Cheers, so they mostly use Marathon. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Joseph06 (May 6, 2012)

Can't speak first hand for other services, but I know first hand a number of folks in the US Air Force Special Operations Command (AFSOC) are issued Suuntos. The ABC features are handy for aircrew, and the negative display is functional with NVGs.


----------



## foodle (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: What good military watches are there.*



Aaronvx220 said:


> Cheers, *so they mostly use Marathon*. Thanks for all the help.


:roll: Um, no. They mostly use Casio G-Shock/Pathfinder or Suunto.

There are about a million threads on this.


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: What good military watches are there.*



Aaronvx220 said:


> Cheers, so they mostly use Marathon. Thanks for all the help.


No. They mostly use G-Shocks, Suuntos and cheap black plastic watches. Oops - looks like foodle and I had the same thought at the same time...


----------



## Liffguard (Nov 21, 2012)

I've worked with a couple of SBS and SFSG lads and they all wore g-shocks and/or cheap casios. Suuntos are fairly popular too.


----------



## Madeinhb (Mar 13, 2012)

Check out the Resco Patriot watch. Made by a Navy Seal. Might not be used but has gone through all training of navy seals and lasted.


----------



## foodle (Feb 18, 2006)

Madeinhb said:


> Check out the Resco Patriot watch. Made by a Navy Seal. Might not be used but has gone through all training of navy seals and lasted.


I really don't understand how these micro/boutique brands get away with charging north of $1500 for a bog standard ETA 2824 in a steel case. That this watch made it through BUD/S training just shows that the ETA movement is plenty tough and that it's easy to make a case strong enough and WR enough with modern materials and manufacturing processes.

Hats off to the Resco guys for serving their country and making a side-business work, but the micro/boutique brand prices have gotten out of hand. Maybe with Swatch Group clamping down on movement availability we'll see a contraction in the micro/boutique manufacturers.


----------



## bencayetano (Jul 9, 2011)

If you haven't seen National Geographic's "Inside Combat Rescue" yet, you SHOULD!

It's an awesome series that shows us what the USAF PJ's do. It's great that they all have helmet mounted cameras so we can pretty much see the action in their perspective. With my dad being an AF retiree, I've always known about the PJ's and have always admired the work that they do so I was really excited to see them featured in this show. We all know how much attention SEALs get (and rightfully so) but nice to see what other groups do and the types of missions they have. NG also had a series following Navy EOD which is also a MUST SEE.

Anyway, back to watches...of the two episodes, it's been gshock galore...with one Suunto sighting and it was cool to see the Captain wearing the same blue Suunto clipper compass that I have (pretty much the only thing in common I'll ever have with a PJ :-d).


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

My son-in-law was a Seal (Team 8) for about 8 years. He was amused at what is being said as their special watches. They had to buy his own watches (at the PX = cheaper!). He routinely spent 6 hours a day in the water. 

He bought nothing but flat black Casios, the cheaper the better. You go through them too fast to spend real money on them. And they had to be flat black for night ops.

He had never heard of a Marathon. LOL

Lots of marketing hype in the industry but it doesn't match reality.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

These do have genuine pedigree - issued to the SBS (British Special Boat Service).


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

tribe125 said:


> These do have genuine pedigree - issued to the SBS (British Special Boat Service).


Too much lume for a Navy Seal. That could get you killed at night. I wonder how many guys who actually saw combat kept those?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your troubles Aaron. While Luminox may have some prior relationship with the Navy or SEALS, these days is only about the marketing. 

Marathon is a proven watch with many military and law enforcement folks. 

Resco is a small brand owned by an active-duty USN SEAL - and his watches are worn by several active SF guys, who buy them with personal funds too. In fact, Resco watches were strapped to several candidates during the extremely rigorous BUD/s selection process - and they performed perfectly. I am NOT affiliated with Resco, just a fan and (hopeful) future customer. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Luminox does not now, nor ever has, had a relationship with the United States Navy.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Eeeb said:


> Too much lume for a Navy Seal. That could get you killed at night. I wonder how many guys who actually saw combat kept those?


Actually, in reality the lume is nothing like as vivid. There's no doubt that they're used in anger - judging by the knocked about appearance of some issued examples.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

Eeeb said:


> Too much lume for a Navy Seal. That could get you killed at night. I wonder how many guys who actually saw combat kept those?


Actually the real world answer is simple the watch is covered. Dealing with Night Vision goggles is an issue that I never dealt with.
View attachment 988402


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Agreed. Today's military is one of sleeves down and gloves outside the wire. The real light discipline issues of today usually come from handheld gizmos and gadgets instead of watches.


----------



## Desertnate (Feb 4, 2012)

Eeeb said:


> Too much lume for a Navy Seal. That could get you killed at night. I wonder how many guys who actually saw combat kept those?


I actually saw a British SOF member in Afganistan with a similar watch, although I believe the markers were round. It was really beat up an on a "well-loved" zulu, so I'm pretty sure it was his only timepiece.

As others have said, with sleves down and gloves on, the watch gets covered up. They also don't charge the lume before going out at night, so the chances of it glowing brightly are pretty slim. Under long sleves, they rarely see the light of day for very long.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

Desertnate said:


> I actually saw a British SOF member in Afganistan with a similar watch, although I believe the markers were round. It was really beat up an on a "well-loved" zulu, so I'm pretty sure it was his only timepiece.
> 
> As others have said, with sleves down and gloves on, the watch gets covered up. They also don't charge the lume before going out at night, so the chances of it glowing brightly are pretty slim. Under long sleves, they rarely see the light of day for very long.


I retired from the Reserves in 93 so my experience is 'Old School' but we would simply use a Mini Maglight to charge the lume. We would hold it against the crystal and turn it on for 10 seconds. It also was used for compasses that were personally owned and lumed like the Silva Ranger.


----------



## Desertnate (Feb 4, 2012)

nsmike said:


> I retired from the Reserves in 93 so my experience is 'Old School' but we would simply use a Mini Maglight to charge the lume. We would hold it against the crystal and turn it on for 10 seconds. It also was used for compasses that were personally owned and lumed like the Silva Ranger.


The guys I supported would go out at night as dark as possible. Watches were all digital and covered up and many had Garmin's on their other wrist with way-points plugged in. The only glow you would see was on their face from the NVG's.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

I think that digital is popular because everything else is digital. At the time I was in, NV was just becoming available for general use on active duty, we didn't have it in my reserve unit. During nite operations watches were covered and compasses in pockets unless being used. The only exception was that in extremely dark conditions you would tie your compass to your ruck so that the guy behind you could follow.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

At a memorial service I was at for a certain SEAL, it showed combat photos of him wearing a cheap Gshock. My cousin who is in the Army and not part of any special forces also wore a Gshock, but his was a solar model.


----------



## Liffguard (Nov 21, 2012)

Also, whilst not SF, the Royal Marines are generally considered "elite" and I can personally attest that g-shocks are definitely the most popular watches closely followed by flat black casios.


----------



## Tkacik (Jun 11, 2012)

I know a few who were issued Suunto watches while in Afghanistan. But, as others in this thread have said, many just wear tough inexpensive digitals.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

G-Shocks dominate about 75% to 90% of the watches used by Special Forces all around the world.


----------



## jimyamaha (Nov 2, 2012)

There is no 'SF' watch. 
I was lucky enough to be with SF for 3 and a half years and as a watch pest was curious as to what was available. Which turned out to be what ever the precument cell decided they wanted to buy or what ever watch a manufacturer wanted to pass on as freebies just so they could say "as worn by the SAS etc etc...."
We got 5.11 watches which were ok and a Nike Oregon which i really liked (except for the rubber strap keeper). Apart from that everyone had which ever watch they preferred which as you can guess from other post consisted of lots of Suunto and GShock and they guys were just getting into Traser. But there were a few 'posh' watches worn on OPs eg one guy wore a Bell & Ross BR02 which isn't a cheap watch to throw around. Like always it comes down to personal preference. I still can't find the perfect military work watch. And i have had them all ..... and sold a few ! There are pluses and minuses of each watch which would need to be combined to make the best military work watch. 
I started 22 years ago when i joined the Army with a GShock which was perfect until i discovered all the rest and have since been through Suunto's, Trasers (Black Storm Pro and Elite Red) , GShocks (to many to list) Nike Oregon, 5.11 HRT, and various Seiko's (from Seiko 5's to Kinetic and Automatic) and am now down to Seiko Kinetic when in barracks and GShock when out and about.
Am still looking for that perfect military work watch ....


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

The usual suspects: G-shock, Suunto and even cheap AAFES Timex. I once lost a nice G-shock during a night jump so I'm glad I wasn't wearing something too expensive. It's somewhere on Sicily DZ in Ft. Bragg if anyone is interested. The lighting features on watches was a big no no, especially during nighttime land navigation and medivacs.


Been years since I was in but I saw a couple Rolex 16570s amongst those in the teams and regiment. I don't recall anyone ever issued a watch but I cannot speak for what the military does now and all SOF/SOCs military wide. I do not know about pilots but could ask my CW3 buddy that currently flies Kiowas. You used to be able to get Omega for a song at the base exchanges -- I wish I had done this myself. I still think they offer certain top brands like Omega for a fraction of what civilians pay but I never saw one in the wild.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

One thing about Rolex watches and SF, it used to be a tradition that if a SF trooper was leaving the group, they would have a collection and give them a Rolex. Name watches at reduced prices at the PX/BX was for only outside Conus.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

I do recall one being gifted at the completion of SERE at Mackall but the details are fuzzy


----------



## LarryCfromTexas (Jul 13, 2006)

I was not in the military (a big thanks to all that have served from me), and have never flown a plane, but I wonder what use a Suunto (or any ABC watch for that matter) would be to an aircrew since the A and B readings are not accurate while the watch is worn on the wrist. Do they only use the compass, or do they adjust the watch's A & B settings to account for wrist wearing, or do they take it off and strap it to something in the cockpit? Just wondering, if anyone has firsthand knowledge.



Joseph06 said:


> Can't speak first hand for other services, but I know first hand a number of folks in the US Air Force Special Operations Command (AFSOC) are issued Suuntos. The ABC features are handy for aircrew, and the negative display is functional with NVGs.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

Air Force Special Operations would include the Combat Air Controllers and Para Rescue they most assuredly are not pilots.


----------



## Desertnate (Feb 4, 2012)

nsmike said:


> Air Force Special Operations would include the Combat Air Controllers and Para Rescue they most assuredly are not pilots.


This.

Although I did notice the AFSOC air crews also trended towards the Casio Pathfinders and Suunto's too, as did many Army Helo pilots I came across. My only guess was the large easy to read display and large buttons is what makes them a stand out. Also, you don't just strap objects somewhere in the cockpit. Things like that can come loose and end up in places you REALLY don't want them. Watches stay strapped safely to your wrist.


----------



## Lemper (Jun 18, 2012)

Tick Toc said:


> G-Shocks dominate about 75% to 90% of the watches used by Special Forces all around the world.


Yeah, this makes them quite cool!


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

Lemper said:


> Yeah, this makes them quite cool!


They use them because they work, and are disposable, I personally don't find them interesting. The older generation of military watches, that had to be good watches to be of use, is much more interesting.


----------



## tikitubab (Mar 10, 2013)

I agree completely. They do the job and do it well, but nothing fancy.

Now back in the day when I was with 5th Group at Fort Bragg, they used to issue the SKX007 Seiko divers watch. Of course they stopped that as everyone seemed to "lose" theirs before turn in time... hey, what do you know, i just found mine in my watch box! I guess it's to late to turn in now...



nsmike said:


> They use them because they work, and are disposable, I personally don't find them interesting. The older generation of military watches, that had to be good watches to be of use, is much more interesting.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm also a throw back to when Seiko divers were the defacto standard for field watches. I'm still kicking myself for not getting a 6105-8000 when they were closing them out in the PX in 74. Unfortunately I didn't keep my watches from back then at the end of my career I did go to a Timex Ironman.


----------



## italianhound303 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello, I just want to add my two cents worth of information and what I know. Watches being issued these days to the regular Army is unheard of, when the war kicked off the budgets were big and hefty. Units were ordering Suunto's, Benchmade automatics, Surefires and all the cool guy stuff. I was deployed in 2011 and we were lucky enough to receive 20 Suunto Vectors from a awesome support group. My buddy's supply warrant hooked up the SNCOS and a few Officers with Suunto X-Landers but they scratched off the serial numbers. 

As for the Special Operations guys I know, deployed, worked with and currently serving on the motherland of Fort Bragg all I have seen were Casio, Timex, and Suunto's as in every other thread pertaining to this topic. Some of the Joe's who are attending the SFQC phase workout in my gym and we had a discussion about watches. The PX on Bragg does not sell Suunto brands so many of them end up with the specials on the shelf, Brigade QM is a huge rip off if you want to buy something with more quality. A lot of the EOD guys like the X-Lander for the bulletproof band retainer and the Casio Protreks for the solar power technology. 

I am a Suunto Fan, I have broke every single ABC watch they have made, rusted out a Ambit, destroyed double digit Cores and Vectors in the sandbox but I keep going back. The Army guys in the room next to me have a different opinion but the main thing to realize is the military gives their "special ops" guys all the tools to complete their missions. If it comes down to the mission's success being decided off the dudes watch, we have some serious issues.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

italianhound303 said:


> Hello, I just want to add my two cents worth of information and what I know. Watches being issued these days to the regular Army is unheard of, when the war kicked off the budgets were big and hefty. Units were ordering Suunto's, Benchmade automatics, Surefires and all the cool guy stuff. I was deployed in 2011 and we were lucky enough to receive 20 Suunto Vectors from a awesome support group. My buddy's supply warrant hooked up the SNCOS and a few Officers with Suunto X-Landers but they scratched off the serial numbers.
> 
> As for the Special Operations guys I know, deployed, worked with and currently serving on the motherland of Fort Bragg all I have seen were Casio, Timex, and Suunto's as in every other thread pertaining to this topic. Some of the Joe's who are attending the SFQC phase workout in my gym and we had a discussion about watches. The PX on Bragg does not sell Suunto brands so many of them end up with the specials on the shelf, Brigade QM is a huge rip off if you want to buy something with more quality. A lot of the EOD guys like the X-Lander for the bulletproof band retainer and the Casio Protreks for the solar power technology.
> 
> I am a Suunto Fan, I have broke every single ABC watch they have made, rusted out a Ambit, destroyed double digit Cores and Vectors in the sandbox but I keep going back. The Army guys in the room next to me have a different opinion but the main thing to realize is the military gives their "special ops" guys all the tools to complete their missions. If it comes down to the mission's success being decided off the dudes watch, we have some serious issues.


Yep, I had my Suunto (long gone) issued to me, but still have my Benchmnade(s) auto. Unless you are some high speed spec ops dude (I am not) you will most likely never be issued a watch. I have shared and agree with you experiences listed. For now, a GShock is what I grab for the field. Automatic watches are not for the field, a good solid quartz watch is the way to go. Cheers


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Can't speak for what SAS are issued with if any but RAF pilots are using Pulsar at the moment and the one SAS member I knew wore a G-Shock. A few normal soldiers I know who have seen combat in the Middle East have Nite which was why I bought one but likes of Breitling watches that wear the typhoon logo of the EuroFighter are commissioned by the pilots themselves most of the occasions and are sold at a reduced rate.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

From ARRSE (the Army Rumour Service) website. Good on issue watches, which ones are a bit rubbish and what Brit military people actually wear
http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/G10_Watches


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> From ARRSE (the Army Rumour Service) website. Good on issue watches, which ones are a bit rubbish and what Brit military people actually wear
> G10 Watches - ARRSEpedia


This link seem to mirror what I've seen from friends and family members in the forces. Among the British forces price plays a big part in what's issued which is why Pulsar is the current flavour of the day, you need to remember that in the case of pilots they aren't always allowed to go up wearing anything that isn't approved, I was told on one occasion a non-issued watch worn lost its crown in a cockpit of a plane costing millions, the search and probable dismantle to find the item probably put an end to the guys wearing whatever they pleased.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

OhDark30 said:


> From ARRSE (the Army Rumour Service) website. Good on issue watches, which ones are a bit rubbish and what Brit military people actually wear
> G10 Watches - ARRSEpedia


That sums it up. I had to chuckle a few times. Cheers


----------



## italianhound303 (Aug 19, 2012)

I went on an Joint exercise and we had a mixed group of Navy pilots, Air Force logistics guys it was just a random mix of MOS and branch specialities. There were three Navy F-18 pilots and on helo pilot that were wearing expensive watches. Two of the fighter pilots wore Chase Durer and the other one had on a Breitling Aerospace with his squadron logo. The helo pilot wore some military edition blacked out G-Shock. The fighter pilots said Breitling is the lead brand that allows bulk order watches at discounted prices but it has to be an order of 12 or more. The Chase Durer wearing jocks said they pawn shop for water resistant chrono watches of 200ft or more due to their water survival training can be brutal. The helo guy said they get no love and the NEX always stocks high on Casios.

There was an interesting article about SEAL Team 6 ordering Suunto Core watches (Watching SEAL Team 6 | TIME.com) and it smells like a media exploitation to me. My opinion is our watches are like our boots and socks, depends on whats comfortable and what you can afford.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^You'd be surprised by the list of brands keen to associated with flying squadrons but then again is it any wonder when you are getting a bulk order but Breitling are the front runner in this.


----------



## italianhound303 (Aug 19, 2012)

I would only assume that Breitling is a hot commodity among hot shots, I would love to know if Rolex gives out bulk order discounts for the SF teams since they have long standing history.


----------



## spb203 (Sep 29, 2013)

I am currently serving with the German Army Special Forces and i wear a Casio Protrek 2500.
This watch, along with G-Shocks, is quite common here. We do get issued a watch, (a Boccia), but you rarely see an operator wearing it. 

As far as i can tell, Suunto Vectors and G-Shocks are very common among US SOF, at least i have seen quite a few on deployment. Same goes for British SAS but you see quite a few Omegas too.


----------



## italianhound303 (Aug 19, 2012)

Spb203,
I have a question about the German SF guys, I was deployed and frequently went to their BBQs in Camp Marmal but those guys were telling me about Sinn watches. I was to understand most of them wore the equivalent of what your GSG9 wear.


----------



## spb203 (Sep 29, 2013)

italianhound303
The GSG9 is a special operations group of the German federal police, they do have a very small maritime unit tasked with amphibious operations (e.g. boat assaults, diving etc.) they are indeed issued Sinn watches, i posted you the model they get below (the issued version differs slightly) Sinn Uhren: Modell UX S GSG 9

The Sinn UX is pretty common among German Navy Combat Divers (our equivalent to US Navy SEALs) or EOD Divers but i can't recall seeing it quite often among more land orientated German SOF. This might be due to its weight (the UX is actually heavy as hell). It also depends on the individual unit which watch is generally prefered as most new guys follow the advise of more senior members when it comes to equipment. You see more suuntos in the long range reconaissance units for example as you would see in our airborne divisions, while KSK operators tend to prefer G-Shock or Pro-Trek.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Based on my experience, mostly worn brands are Casio (not only G-Shocks but quite alot Protreks and cheapos as well), Suunto and Timex in no specific order. Most watches are digital or ana-digi, I haven't seen much pure analogs around.



Eeeb said:


> Too much lume for a Navy Seal. That could get you killed at night. I wonder how many guys who actually saw combat kept those?


There is an easy solution: wear the watch inside your wrist (for tactical situations highly recommended anyway) and/or cover it up with your sleeves and/or gloves - problem solved.

cheers


----------



## italianhound303 (Aug 19, 2012)

spb203,
I actually own one of the issued Sinn watches, when I was at Marmal I knew a lot of the Polizei guys who trained the Afghan police recruits. There was a special unit from the GSG9 there assisting for a short time and I was introduced to their Team Leader. I took him on a tour of the American side of base as well as letting him and some of his team members drive some armored vehicles. I mentioned to him on the first day about how all of his guys wear the same watch, he told me about the oil filled case and I asked him how I could get my hands on one. The day he left I met them at the terminal to say goodbye and he "accidentally" left his watch on his chair. He explained those watches cost like 2000 euro but if they are lost or broken in combat environment they are replaced at no charge to the user. It is pretty heavy and that is my primary water watch but I don't think it could be my daily wearer.


----------

